# is CC working with HD ??



## capa (Feb 25, 2005)

I want to know if it is a general problem that CC doesnt work with HD programs or is my receiver..


----------



## ckgrick (Oct 25, 2004)

Same problem just recently on the CBSHD only. Surround channels only for first few minutes, then the center channel kicks in. Just before the program start, the center channel is working fine and disappears only when the HD program starts so I'm thinking it is a screw-up at the LA CBS head end. Very irritating.

By CC I assumed and meant the center channel or primary voice channel. Didn't even think about how it could have been interpreted as closed captions.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

capa said:


> I want to know if it is a general problem that CC doesnt work with HD programs or is my receiver..


There is a known problem with 720p programs. Usually works fine with 480 or 1080i.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

Assuming CC means "closed caption"...most (if not all) hd shows don't have it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Curmudgeon said:


> Assuming CC means "closed caption"...most (if not all) hd shows don't have it.


It is on most of the HD shows I've seen and on most movies.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Any HD show by a *broadcast * network in prime time has to be captioned. HBO-HD and Showtime-HD are usually captioned as well. ESPN-HD is captioned. HDNET and HDNET Movies, Univeral HD, and Discovery Channel HD are all NOT closed captioned.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921 currently cannot display closed captioning on 720p channels. It works most of the time on 1080i channels and 480i channels, although it can be delayed by a few seconds.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

720P channels:

ESPN
ABC
Fox


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 currently cannot display closed captioning on 720p channels. It works most of the time on 1080i channels and 480i channels, although it can be delayed by a few seconds.


As a SODA (sibling of a deaf adult) who lives with someone who NEEDS closed captioning to enjoy television, I cannot tell you how annoyed I'd have been to find this out after purchasing one.

I am VERY glad I ended up switching to D* and the HD-Tivo, on which closed captioning works flawlessly.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> As a SODA (sibling of a deaf adult) who lives with someone who NEEDS closed captioning to enjoy television, I cannot tell you how annoyed I'd have been to find this out after purchasing one.
> 
> I am VERY glad I ended up switching to D* and the HD-Tivo, on which closed captioning works flawlessly.


I have been battling Dish for a year on this issue. It's only recently that they even acknowledged the problem. I have a feeling that this will not be fixed in the next release, or if ever. No evidence, just a gut feeling based on how things have developed up to this point.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

At least on the OTA tuner, aren't they out of compliance with FCC regulations regarding tuners and captioning?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, they are out of compliance.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

They're lucky a deaf person hasn't complained yet.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> They're lucky a deaf person hasn't complained yet.


They have had complaints. Not sure when it becomes serious enough to impact them. But if I have anything to say about it its soon. They MUST fix this.

I'm not deaf but my mother has only partial hearing and needs this to be fixed.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> They have had complaints. Not sure when it becomes serious enough to impact them. But if I have anything to say about it its soon. They MUST fix this.
> 
> I'm not deaf but my mother has only partial hearing and needs this to be fixed.


I'm not talking about complaints to DISH, but complaints to the FCC, or complaints to NAD (National Association of the Deaf) which would then complain to the FCC.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> I'm not talking about complaints to DISH, but complaints to the FCC, or complaints to NAD (National Association of the Deaf) which would then complain to the FCC.


Yes I've filed a compliant to the FCC. As just an individual I don't know what good it does.


----------



## rstaples (Sep 17, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 currently cannot display closed captioning on 720p channels. It works most of the time on 1080i channels and 480i channels, although it can be delayed by a few seconds.


My wife must use two expensive hearing aids to hear so, naturally, we use closed caption. Trust me when I tell you that my TV converts all HD input to 1080 and closed caption has _NEVER_ worked on either of my two 921 systems when watching HD on ABC, FOX or CBS. We do not have HD on NBC in our area yet.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Richard, ABC and FOX are both 720p, so I agree. The text is completely garbled. But, I've seen it work on my local CBS...do you see nothing at all? Garbled text? On your CBS station, try skipping back once to see if that will activate it.


----------



## rstaples (Sep 17, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Richard, ABC and FOX are both 720p, so I agree. The text is completely garbled. But, I've seen it work on my local CBS...do you see nothing at all? Garbled text? On your CBS station, try skipping back once to see if that will activate it.


I understand that ABC and FOX are both broadcast in 720p but wanted to let you know that my set converts everything to 1080i in case that made any difference. I would assume not, but you never know. To answer your question Mark, I do get garbled text instead of normal CC and I will try the skip back to see if that changes anything. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

On CBS you get garbled text?


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

rstaples said:


> I understand that ABC and FOX are both broadcast in 720p but wanted to let you know that my set converts everything to 1080i in case that made any difference. I would assume not, but you never know. To answer your question Mark, I do get garbled text instead of normal CC and I will try the skip back to see if that changes anything. Thanks.


FYI - WKYT (CBS) in Lexington broadcasts in 720p not 1080i. They started this when they added the UPN station on subchannel 2.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah...that'd be why then.


----------

